# Протрузии и остеохондроз поясничного/грудного отделов



## Andrey_2020 (10 Авг 2020)

Прошу помощи, замучался со спиной, мне 37 лет.
Креплю снимки МРТ поясничного отдела двухгодичной давности, также заключение МРТ грудного отдела (давность 8 лет), планирую сделать свежие исследования в ближайшее время.

Поясница, симптомы на сегодня:
После сна - спина «каменная», если скруглить ее - сразу простреливает, носки одеваю очень осторожно наклоняясь или вовсе из положения лежа.
Если удается это сделать сидя, то до одной ноги сложнее дотянуться руками, чем до другой.
Назад спину тоже тяжело прогнуть, боль в районе крестца. Дальше расхаживаюсь, острые симптомы постепенно спадают, к середине дня могу даже скруглять спину, но дискомфорт все равно остается, то «тут» , то «там», что называется. Может прострелить также в течение дня, но самое острое - это после сна.
Сидеть не могу ровно больше 5 минут, мне нужно постоянно менять положение, то ногу подогну, то повернусь, в общем, чуть ли не «на ушах» сижу.
После получаса в машине выхожу - мне надо секунд 10 чтобы разогнуться, упираясь руками по бокам - этот симптом круглосуточный.
Лежать на животе чуть с прогнутой спиной также не могу, начинает болеть крестец.
Работа не сидячая, постоянно стараюсь двигаться, 1 день - зал, 1 день ходьба от 5 км, 2 дня отдыха в неделю.

Ходил к мануальщику, он сказал качать спину (гиперэкстензия) и ноги, особенно ягодичные мышцы, сказал, что таз неровно стоит.
На момент когда я к нему пришел, у меня кроме вышеописанных симптомов еще была боль в паховой области при ходьбе (было натяжение и болело)
Я начал закачивать ноги и делать все остальные упражнения - боль и натяжение в паху ушло, ходить стал нормально, но с поясницей улучшений нет + после месяца упражнений заболел грудной отдел. Я пришел к нему во второй раз, он сказал, что грудной «съехал», "крякнул меня", но никаких улучшений я не почувствовал, также и по сей день.

Симптомы грудного: При ходьбе плечи «тяжелые», руки как будто по 20 кг весят, деть их некуда, все время хочется прогнуться, распрямиться,
снять напряжение, при этом плечевые суставы находятся в болезненном ощущении, напряжение идет как бы под углом 45 градусов через плечевой сустав, далее в середину лопатки и дальше в грудной отдел. У меня так болело и раньше, в возрасте ~ 10 лет (1992г) был компрессионный перелом 5 и 7 позвонков в грудном отделе, мне это напряжение знакомо. Последние 2-3 года оно уходило и не беспокоило, сейчас очень остро вернулось, связываю это с упражнениями. Процентов на 40 в моменте я могу это расслабить вытянув полностью живот вперед, но так ходить само собой невозможно. Если распрямляться и тянуться - хруст просто постоянный, раз в 10 минут можно делать - будет хрустеть.

Что касается врачей - пока я попадал только с тем, которые мне говорили - качай мышцы, ходил я к ним из-за поясницы, в основном, грудной не беспокоил так сильно.  Судя по всему, как только я начинаю уделять экстензиям повышенное внимание - начинает болеть грудной, может что-то делаю неправильно..
Один раз делал комплекс по йоге на позвоночник в теч месяца (прогибы, повороты, растяжения) - опять заболел грудной, перестал делать - отпустило.
Экстензии делаю без доп отягощения, либо на полу, либо на тренажере. Из осевых нагрузок - штанга макс 20 кг (присед), все остальное укрепление общих групп мышц - плечи, ноги, грудь, спина, пресс, ходьба.
Еще мне посоветовали инверсионные ботинки, повисел несколько раз на них, один раз наклонился их расстегнуть и получил прострел в поясницу (причем так прострелить может только утром, в течение дня так не стреляло никогда), непонятные ощущения, пока поставил их на паузу.

Очень нужен совет в каком направлении двигаться в дальнейшем лечении, спасибо.


----------



## Andrey_2020 (10 Авг 2020)

Еще снимки


----------



## Andrey_2020 (10 Авг 2020)

3


----------



## Andrey_2020 (10 Авг 2020)

4


----------



## Andrey_2020 (10 Авг 2020)

Извиняюсь за простыню, может и столько фото и не надо было, могу подчистить, сохранил просто ВСЕ с диска.
И креплю заключения


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Авг 2020)

Обратитесь за помощью к консультантам Форума доктору Ступину Ф.П или доктору Рудковскому А.И. с просьбой об очной консультации.


----------



## Andrey_2020 (11 Авг 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а предварительно нельзя через форум хотя бы в общих чертах понять в чем проблема у меня? Сложный случай или что?


----------



## AIR (12 Авг 2020)

Вы выложили кучу снимков, но ни одного "вид спереди ", хотя судя по описанию снимков имеется сколиоз..
Судя по написанному Вами и снимкам, имеется напряжение и укорочение  мышц поясницы. Это приводит к усталости и скованности.  Своими упражнениями Вы дополнительным напряжением мышц зафиксировали поясницу, соответственно проявилась спина.. Если бете продолжать заниматьсяэтой фигнёй,  "закачивать мышечный корсет", то через пару лет (а может и раньше) всё вернется в худшем виде..
Вам нужен специалист, который хоть мало мальски  разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях,  который покажет и объяснит где, какие и почему мышечно-тонические проблемы, позанимается и объяснит задачи и  методологию выполнения упражнений ..


----------

